# im back :D here's 6 looks...



## p3nut (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi *waves* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm alive!

i'm finally done my school finals... and finished grade 11... lol.... so i'll have more time to update throughout the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I PROMISE!!!






these were for a theme of 'pornstar' on the eyeshadowsluts community on livejournal. i think I called it 'baby alien pornstar' or something. because I could never be one. i'm pretty sure the guy's dick would fall off and cry if he saw me. lmfao.






I think I used ben nye's chartreuse, cosmic blue, and turqouise.






ben nye sun yellow
ben nye tangerine
ben nye azalea
ben nye ice as a hightlight






yeah, I gave myself the crappiest extensions a few weeks ago, lmfao. they're only clip ons!

ben nye sun yellow
ben nye chartreuse
mac carbon
















ben nye ice
ben nye cosmic blue
ben nye sun yellow & tangerine (bottom)






ewww... I don't like this picture because everyone claims I look like audrey kitching.

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...ut/jemzju1.jpg











I only put the extensions in the front here, because I later spiked the back up.











ben nye sun yellow & cosmic blue






my daddy gave me some money as a end-of-the-year/graduation present, so I went to MAC. i bought aquadisic, parfait armor, and that blue frm the c-shock collection, the name I cannot remember at the moment! I seriously HATE going to MAC because the women there are always so bitchy and lazy. I swear, she was helping everyone and advising things, and when I got there she just said "hi..", stared me down, then walked over to the cash and pretended to be doing something. so I walked over and said something like "umm... im looking for colors that would go good with this one and my skin tone.... i mean-" and she interupts me and pretty much yells "WEll i mean, aqua is an unnatural color so it goes with everyone. Just be 'creative' eh?" then walked away again. OHHHhh I wanted to slap her. I made an appointment to get my makeup done too, because i was planning on buying, and she said "well Im the only one here right now. So  I cant, I have to help people!!" *shakes fist at devil woman*
















I used... parfait armor, and swish by mac. 


http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...ut/gnasget.jpg


byyyeeee!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 1, 2007)

all of them look awesome! 
& the c-shock blue is called bang it on blue!
that really sucks the lady at mac was being a real *ahem* i absolutely hate when they act like that...


----------



## p3nut (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ivorygleam* 

 
_all of them look awesome! 
& the c-shock blue is called bang it on blue!
that really sucks the lady at mac was being a real *ahem* i absolutely hate when they act like that..._

 

thanks!

& yeah, I really hate going to MAC. the employees here have REALLY bad makeup too for the most part and they're like 60 year olds with fake chanel purses. they make a lot of comments about my hair too... GRRr I just really don't like them, haha!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 1, 2007)

I love them all!

I wish I could pull all of that off. The blue looks amazing on you.

I love your hair, I wish I could do something like that, but my school won't allow you to dye all of your hair an unnatural color. I have my heart set on fluorescent purple, too.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 1, 2007)

don't let this affect you...coloured hair rules! and so do 'creative' people!


----------



## x__methodacting (Jul 1, 2007)

Those looks are amazing! 

I wish I was brave enough to dye my whole head like that... not because I wouldn't, but because whenever I bleached sections to dye bright colors, TONS of hair would just fall out hahah. I stay away from bleach now lol


----------



## p3nut (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x__methodacting* 

 
_Those looks are amazing! 

I wish I was brave enough to dye my whole head like that... not because I wouldn't, but because whenever I bleached sections to dye bright colors, TONS of hair would just fall out hahah. I stay away from bleach now lol_

 
really?? i've never had my hair fall out... I loose more hair from my extensions than my actual hair, LOL! I want to dye my hair blue, but i'd have to bleach it literally 4 times before the pink would go away... i'm pretty sure my hair would fall out THEN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2007)

i love it! very colourful and your skin is AMAZING how do u do it? and yeh some mac people can be pretty 'jealous'


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 1, 2007)

they all look so great! you dont need your makeup done by her! your greatt at it!!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *p3nut* 

 
_they make a lot of comments about my hair too... GRRr I just really don't like them, haha!_

 
pink hair = HAWT! 
lol


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2007)

I love this.  LOL!

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...ut/gnasget.jpg


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 1, 2007)

i missed your fotd's! welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look amazing as usual!


----------



## aeryss (Jul 1, 2007)

wooooooooh, they are all great. but i think i love with the yellow-pink-thing a little more than the rest


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 1, 2007)

love all of them! reminds me of gwen stefani circa return of saturn and betsey johnson =)


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 1, 2007)

lookin good! & the blush looks great on you in the first FOTD =]


----------



## xkatietron (Jul 1, 2007)

i love the extensions! long hair looks marvelous on you and your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

i was actually wondering about you just last night... great to see that youre back and ALIVE!


----------



## milota (Jul 1, 2007)

I LOVE your hair!! Your skin & makeup is sooo pretty!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2007)

i'm glad to see you back! i love your hair long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 clip ins rule! and your makeup, as always looks amazing!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 1, 2007)

you have the most amazing skin! it's flawless! i hate you! j/k but i'm jealous. . .i wish i could pull looks like this off but i never could! 

and yeah, my mac ladies are like that too! they would always ignore me maybe cuz i'm young (18)? but i would always come in to BUY not just to mess around, but still theyre rude AND their makuep SUCKS! i totally know how you feel! i hate them!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 1, 2007)

WOW!! I LOVE THEM ALLL!!! They look really great on you! I love the vibrant colors!! Keep posting more FOTD's!!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 1, 2007)

I loooooove folx with hairstyles like yours! Unconventional hairstyles are the best. Hot!!! What amazing looks and colors! Your blending is impeccable.

And I too can relate to some of the MUAs at MAC. That's why I do my research at home, test there with no help, buy and go home. 

LOL---keep up the great job!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sooo glad to see ya back!!! Love every look, as usual, but really LOVE the last 2


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 1, 2007)

Heyyy, glad you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those extensions suit you well, I really like the first & second pics!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 1, 2007)

I know this is like freakerific but: I love you! seriously...you are the awesomest ever...hehe

I love your hair, your skin is of the gods, your makeup is flawless and your style is so original.  I love it!

I think if you dyed your hair blue you could just dye it over the pink if you wanted a dark enough blue...but you would probably get a purple outta that...

so nvm...haha


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 1, 2007)

awesome! I love the purple one & your hair is so awesome.


----------



## thenovice (Jul 1, 2007)

You have THE most amazing skin, i would kill for it.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 1, 2007)

nice looks


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 1, 2007)

you beautiful and you suit every one of those colours. i esp love the rainbow-ish eyes....you're awesome!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 1, 2007)

Love the hair! Great eyes!


----------



## deathcabber (Jul 1, 2007)

gawd I love how colorful you are


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

awwwwwwww. welcome back girly!
great hair!! poof. the clip on's totally work. they look hot =]
i love your looks.
and, see why i've only been to mac twice? they're all biitchy at the mall of america store by my house =/ so, um ... yea. 
you should work at mac and spice up their attitude over there =]


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW... like jaw-dropping. You pulled off all that colour beautifullly. Almost in a "harajuku" way if you get what I mean. What's that lovely pink you used on your cheeks?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 2, 2007)

all of these looks are AHFREAKINMAZING. so is your hair!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jul 2, 2007)

haha...your a bada**.....in the last pick your soo gangsta'!...jk...but your mu looks awesome, and screw that lady from the counter....you and no one else need that kind of treatment.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## p3nut (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_WOW... like jaw-dropping. You pulled off all that colour beautifullly. Almost in a "harajuku" way if you get what I mean. What's that lovely pink you used on your cheeks?_

 
thanks 

ummmm I use avon's good glowing powder brush in kitten glo, and ben nye's ice as a hightlight on my cheeeeekbones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah you really do look like audrey kitching O.O


----------



## p3nut (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_yeah you really do look like audrey kitching O.O_

 
because i have pink hair..?

in that one photo I think I do, just because of my facial expression and the angle of the shot... but overall... I don't think I really look like her... lol


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *p3nut* 

 
_because i have pink hair..?

in that one photo I think I do, just because of my facial expression and the angle of the shot... but overall... I don't think I really look like her... lol_

 
probably the amazing skin as well


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 2, 2007)

Trust me, you don't need that bitch doing your makeup.  Your skills are amazing.  All of these are beautiful.


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 2, 2007)

As vibrant as always!<333


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 2, 2007)

Long time no see, all these looks are great!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm sorry the girl in your MAC store was such a b!tch. As others have said though, you don't really need the advice from someone like that, you're incredibly talented with makeup and have a good instinct for what suits you without the assistance of someone like that.... she was probably just jealous of how good YOUR makeup looked, lol!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jul 2, 2007)

Ur look are gorgeous dah'ling!!! Love it. I am so sorry u had an experience like that. If ever you come to Chicago I would be happy to hook u up and play with some color. Some peeps just give all of us MA's a bad rep. But as everyone else did say....u don't need much help.....


----------



## bhaerynden (Jul 2, 2007)

love all your makeup !!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2007)

I love this.  You are SO creative.


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh man, you make me wanna buy Parfait Amour. But I was totally just at MAC today and already spent wayyy too much, considering I'm *supposed* to be saving for school. Eventually, it's such an amazing colour. And your looks all look beautiful! I especially love the second last one, the all-purple one. It looks AMAZING with your hair! And what a bitch @ MAC, what the hell, there's this man who works at my local MAC who I wanna hit sometimes...I tell him what I'm looking for (because I already have over 60 eyeshadows, but I always want more) and what I want, then when he shows me something completely and I tell him it's not what I'm looking for, he gets all mad. He actually said to me one time, "well if you already own EVEYRTHING, why do you even need my help?" I was like...honestly? You JUST said that to a customer who was trying to buy something from you? But luckily there's this girl there I'm practically BFFs with anyway since I'm constantly in there. I gave her my sale instead, and she seemed pretty willing to relay my complaint about him to the manager. I guess he's a jerk to the other employees too. God, you play with make-up all day, don't get all stressed.

Also, do you mind if I ask what dye you use for your hair? I've used Special FX in Candy Apple Red before, but it's so concentrated that when I was rinsing it out, it pretty much dyed my entire bathroom magenta. I wanna do it again, I loved the colour, but I'd rather not destroy the bathroom this time, especially since that first time...it wasn't MY bathroom...yikes.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

oh my, how amazing are these!! im in loveeee with them all <3


----------



## p3nut (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Oh man, you make me wanna buy Parfait Amour. But I was totally just at MAC today and already spent wayyy too much, considering I'm *supposed* to be saving for school. Eventually, it's such an amazing colour. And your looks all look beautiful! I especially love the second last one, the all-purple one. It looks AMAZING with your hair! And what a bitch @ MAC, what the hell, there's this man who works at my local MAC who I wanna hit sometimes...I tell him what I'm looking for (because I already have over 60 eyeshadows, but I always want more) and what I want, then when he shows me something completely and I tell him it's not what I'm looking for, he gets all mad. He actually said to me one time, "well if you already own EVEYRTHING, why do you even need my help?" I was like...honestly? You JUST said that to a customer who was trying to buy something from you? But luckily there's this girl there I'm practically BFFs with anyway since I'm constantly in there. I gave her my sale instead, and she seemed pretty willing to relay my complaint about him to the manager. I guess he's a jerk to the other employees too. God, you play with make-up all day, don't get all stressed.

Also, do you mind if I ask what dye you use for your hair? I've used Special FX in Candy Apple Red before, but it's so concentrated that when I was rinsing it out, it pretty much dyed my entire bathroom magenta. I wanna do it again, I loved the colour, but I'd rather not destroy the bathroom this time, especially since that first time...it wasn't MY bathroom...yikes._

 

That's weird! I don't like people who complain at work when they have like the BEST jobs ever! I work at burger king and I have to put up with a lot of peoples crap... it's really stressful but you don't see me throwing whoppers at peoples faces and telling them to get out of the store!
I think all MAC vendors are prone to have at LEAST one stupid person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I use SFX's atomic pink! I used to mix it with Virgin Rose because the color looks reaalllly nice when put together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I wash the fresh dye out of my hair, it usually doesn't stain the tub, for the most part it just all goes down the drain. but GEEEEEZ!!!  I started using purple and its HORRIBLE. it was such an annoying mess to clean up afterward! 
but, if the dye ever stains your bathroom, you can use like Javex or bleach to get the stains out of your tub. I use Fantastik and it does wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 3, 2007)

i love each look! amazing color combos! and i love love love ur hair, it looks really good on you.


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 3, 2007)

wow.  that looks awesome.  what eyeliner are you using?


----------



## hoemygosh (Jul 3, 2007)

you look so good with pink hair.. Its awesome!!!!
;D


----------



## butterflydream (Jul 3, 2007)

Love the hair so cute. I wanted to try something similar, but  girl at work got fired for puting a pink stripe in her hair. I really liked the last look.


----------



## p3nut (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterflydream* 

 
_Love the hair so cute. I wanted to try something similar, but  girl at work got fired for puting a pink stripe in her hair. I really liked the last look._

 
She got fired??? where do you work?? because i'm pretty sure that's a human rights violation...lol

& thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 4, 2007)

I love how ure rocking the pink hair... 
seriously, I live vicariously thru you--seeing as I am in conservative boring law school, I could never pull this off but really would kill to!! hehe
Love the color.  Don't let crappy salespeople put you off!  You look fabulous.  I agree w/what others have said.


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *p3nut* 

 
_That's weird! I don't like people who complain at work when they have like the BEST jobs ever! I work at burger king and I have to put up with a lot of peoples crap... it's really stressful but you don't see me throwing whoppers at peoples faces and telling them to get out of the store!
I think all MAC vendors are prone to have at LEAST one stupid person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I use SFX's atomic pink! I used to mix it with Virgin Rose because the color looks reaalllly nice when put together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I wash the fresh dye out of my hair, it usually doesn't stain the tub, for the most part it just all goes down the drain. but GEEEEEZ!!!  I started using purple and its HORRIBLE. it was such an annoying mess to clean up afterward! 
but, if the dye ever stains your bathroom, you can use like Javex or bleach to get the stains out of your tub. I use Fantastik and it does wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo._

 
Yeah, I worked at a grocery store as a cashier for four years, up until about a week ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I finally escaped! I took so much crap from so many people and I was still nice about it. I'd LOVE to play with make-up all day!

And I'll have to buy some Javex. Luckily my friend really likes pink...it was one of those bathtub showers with the shower curtain, and it was WHITE. Well, it was before. It faded from white to magenta at the bottom once I was done with it. I felt sooo bad, but it actually looked pretty cool. She actually really liked it, thank God! It has apparently faded over time and now it's almost gone, but still. I'd rather not ruin things if I don't have to. Why can't people buy black shower curtains and towels? And don't you love SFX though? They have so many pretty colours, I really wanna try to do some teal chunks, but I don't think I'm talented enough. I couldn't even keep the dye off the shower curtain. Thanks for the info!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 5, 2007)

so preettty!!!


----------



## p3nut (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Yeah, I worked at a grocery store as a cashier for four years, up until about a week ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I finally escaped! I took so much crap from so many people and I was still nice about it. I'd LOVE to play with make-up all day!

And I'll have to buy some Javex. Luckily my friend really likes pink...it was one of those bathtub showers with the shower curtain, and it was WHITE. Well, it was before. It faded from white to magenta at the bottom once I was done with it. I felt sooo bad, but it actually looked pretty cool. She actually really liked it, thank God! It has apparently faded over time and now it's almost gone, but still. I'd rather not ruin things if I don't have to. Why can't people buy black shower curtains and towels? And don't you love SFX though? They have so many pretty colours, I really wanna try to do some teal chunks, but I don't think I'm talented enough. I couldn't even keep the dye off the shower curtain. Thanks for the info!_

 

I WISH!!!! When I was re-painting my room, I wanted to have the walls a bright, neon pink, and paint my wardrobe and tables black, and have black curtains too.. but my mom said it was a stupid idea, and no one uses black for a color scheme! ughhh! I wish I could have black shower curtains and towels too... that way my hair color wouldn't be all over everything either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh also, I don't know if I said this, but if your worried about making more of a mess when dying your hair (around the sink or areas like that) you can use toothpaste to get it off! I always wash the dye out of my hair in my sink first, before shampooing and conditioning, because it makes more of a mess... and i've dripped a bunch of times around the sink area. but toothpaste ALWAYS gets it off! you don't even have to use alot, or scrub like a psycho... it comes off really easily! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and SFX is awesome! i've only ever used the pinky colors, but from what i've seen of the others, they look really nice!! but  I can't stand people who get 'unnatural colors' once, and never re-dye it so it looks all tacky and faded and BLAH. especially girls with green hair, it looks reaaally dirty. 
I want to do blue next, after my purple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im pretty sure teal would look AWESOME on you, especially if you're a blonde. even having the tips teal would look super sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 5, 2007)

You look AMAZING, i sooooo love your style and your hair rocks !!!!


----------



## eighmii (Jul 5, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking...  what do you do? like workwise..

i had pink hair for like a year or so. but i was 14 and didnt work.. haha. then i turned 15, and =[[[ had to dye it black for a job.

ive been looking for something where i can dye my hair again, but its hard besides like barnes and noble and hot topic where you make no money. im a server now.. and i make good money and i dont wanna give that up, but having bleach blonde hair gets boring. =[


----------



## RobinG (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome Back


----------



## p3nut (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eighmii* 

 
_if you dont mind me asking...  what do you do? like workwise..

i had pink hair for like a year or so. but i was 14 and didnt work.. haha. then i turned 15, and =[[[ had to dye it black for a job.

ive been looking for something where i can dye my hair again, but its hard besides like barnes and noble and hot topic where you make no money. im a server now.. and i make good money and i dont wanna give that up, but having bleach blonde hair gets boring. =[_

 

i'm assist. manangment at burger king. the only reason why I remain there, is because every single employee there are such tightlyknit friends. it's not a bad place too work at all.
my main source of income and moolah comes through my art. i make money mostly by selling mixed media art works and custom plush dolls. 

I don't really take in account my hair when i'm looking for jobs. I don't think my hair color really determines the quality and amount of work in which I can accomplish. i've had a variety of jobs... most of the time people like the idea of my hair.. I haven't really had any complaints anywhere except from females who claim they want me fired for 'flirting with and trying to steal their boyfriends' and yada yada which is complete bullshit...


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 6, 2007)

All of your looks are awesome....you blend so nicely!


----------



## Bianca (Jul 7, 2007)

Very pretty! And I love your pink hair!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 7, 2007)

i love all the different looks that you had, especially the 8th one going from the bottom up.


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *p3nut* 

 
_I WISH!!!! When I was re-painting my room, I wanted to have the walls a bright, neon pink, and paint my wardrobe and tables black, and have black curtains too.. but my mom said it was a stupid idea, and no one uses black for a color scheme! ughhh! I wish I could have black shower curtains and towels too... that way my hair color wouldn't be all over everything either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh also, I don't know if I said this, but if your worried about making more of a mess when dying your hair (around the sink or areas like that) you can use toothpaste to get it off! I always wash the dye out of my hair in my sink first, before shampooing and conditioning, because it makes more of a mess... and i've dripped a bunch of times around the sink area. but toothpaste ALWAYS gets it off! you don't even have to use alot, or scrub like a psycho... it comes off really easily! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and SFX is awesome! i've only ever used the pinky colors, but from what i've seen of the others, they look really nice!! but  I can't stand people who get 'unnatural colors' once, and never re-dye it so it looks all tacky and faded and BLAH. especially girls with green hair, it looks reaaally dirty. 
I want to do blue next, after my purple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im pretty sure teal would look AWESOME on you, especially if you're a blonde. even having the tips teal would look super sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo._

 
Oh man, the pink and black would have looks amazing. My bf's room is red, white and black, and it looks great...the furniture in his room isn't exactly black, but it's that really really dark wood colour, so it's pretty much black. Super sexy, black makes every colour so much cooler.

And thanks for the additional tip! I totally believe that would work too...especially since I got toothpaste on my favourite shirt not too long ago (just a really, really teeny dot, so I didn't even notice it), and then when I washed it off later, it had completely taken the colour out of my shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Never would have though of using it in the sink though, good tip, thanks!

And I like your style...tips would look hella cool. Especially since I wanna cut my hair into a sort of spiky looking angled bob-cut kind of thing. Oh man, new best idea ever. I really like teal, but I agree with you on the green thing, too much of greenish or bluish colours can make people look pretty damn trashy. I'll have to use it sparingly...or just use that blood red colour I love so much. Whatevs, everyone here will be seeing what I did eventually. I'll have more time for FOTD's once I go back to uni, which is when I'm getting my hair cut.


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 9, 2007)

omg, i want your skin. So smooth =]]]]


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Jul 11, 2007)

Amazing!

Whats on your brows?


----------

